# Trump Fires Comey, Democrats Bitching, Anyone Surprised?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Just exactly how incompetent does someone have to be, to deserve to lose their job? Good grief!!! The FBI will never be anything but a joke as long as Comey is in charge of it. He lost all creditably when he let Hillary skate, as far as I'm concerned. There is a lot more people that needs to start clearing out their desk too IMO, starting with a gaggle of federal judges. Democrats are going to bitch and moan at every little move Trump makes, let ém, screw ém, their gonna cry bloody murder anyway, might as well do as you please.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't think it's a matter of incompetence - he's been compromised - somebody has pictures for blackmail ....

between the new guy Prez Trump selects and DOJ Sessions - the DC to Argentina flights are going to be packed ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> I don't think it's a matter of incompetence - he's been compromised - somebody has pictures for blackmail ....
> 
> between the new guy Prez Trump selects and DOJ Sessions - the DC to Argentina flights are going to be packed ....


Not a matter of incompetence? He names off enough wrongdoings by Hillary to get a whole battalion of people thrown in jail then says not enough to charge her? Far I know there is still an American sailor doing time for taking a photo of the sub he was on and sending it to his family, but yet, they let Hillary skate, how is that right?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I don't think it's a matter of incompetence - he's been compromised - somebody has pictures for blackmail ....
> 
> between the new guy Prez Trump selects and DOJ Sessions - the DC to Argentina flights are going to be packed ....


Did you mean Venezuela perhaps lol?


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I want these people hung. 
Hillary Clinton 
Huma Abaddon
Anthony Wiener
James Comet
Barry Soetoro 

Intentionally utilized the FBI to infringe on citizens first fourth and fifth amendment rights.. weaponizing the system against political opponents. Leaking classified documents for personal wealth gain.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Just exactly how incompetent does someone have to be, to deserve to lose their job? Good grief!!! The FBI will never be anything but a joke as long as Comey is in charge of it. He lost all creditably when he let Hillary skate, as far as I'm concerned. There is a lot more people that needs to start clearing out their desk too IMO, starting with a gaggle of federal judges. Democrats are going to bitch and moan at every little move Trump makes, let ém, screw ém, their gonna cry bloody murder anyway, might as well do as you please.


Comey was way out of his league. He could have brought people to justice and won trust for his office yet he failed to do so bigtime.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Did you mean Venezuela perhaps lol?


the NAZIs always convene in Argentina .... the Clintons have been wanting an appointment with Dr Mengele anyway - Hellery hopes to save the face and Billy Bob is going for a mandingo penis transplant ....


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Touche'


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> the NAZIs always convene in Argentina .... the Clintons have been wanting an appointment with Dr Mengele anyway - Hellery hopes to save the face and Billy Bob is going for a mandingo penis transplant ....


Sometimes, while reading through this site, I hang my head in shame for the person who's post I've just read.

Other times, I hang it so nobody else can see me laugh.

This time was the latter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now does this mean game on or more BS. We still don't know it Trump is some really smart guy that waits and drops a boom or if he is just stumbling along and gets lucky now and then. I hope this is part of a plan.
I really hope we end up with a Grand Jury and look at everything.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Trump could personally cure cancer and the Liberals would moan "How dare you hurt cancer".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am only surprised it took so long for Comey to be fired. I am not at all surprised the Democrats are bitching.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

In the back of my mind, I have always thought, after the election Trump told the Clintons to go find a rock and crawl under it (don't cause any problems) and I'll keep Hillary's azz out of jail. They pretty much did for awhile, but Hillary just couldn't resist, and now all deals are off. 
Far as I'm concerned, there's much better people in jail right now that's done far less, the bitch should already be in jail. Noboby should be above the law, when that starts, goodbye America.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The new FBI director should be given a blank check to nail the Clinton's! If he balls enough to so.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

QUOTE=Maol9;1157713]Did you mean Venezuela perhaps lol?[/QUOTE]

Argentina is a well known save haven for war criminals and other outcast along with Uruguay.

Venezuela is a better bet for them after screwing this country.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ann Coulter statement...

*"Very risky of Trump to fire Comey without first getting permission from a federal judge in Hawaii." *


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He is competent, but he is in the pocket of the Democrat Party, and he is an ideologue. He did not think that Trump had the courage to fire him, but now he knows.
He found out from news reports, that is priceless!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Ann Coulter statement...
> 
> *"Very risky of Trump to fire Comey without first getting permission from a federal judge in Hawaii." *


Ann is a witty girl!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This little weasel:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Hillary just couldn't resist, and now all deals are off.
> Far as I'm concerned, there's much better people in jail right now that's done far less, the bitch should already be in jail.


Trumps saving the jailhouse girls from being forced to have sex with her!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> View attachment 45186


Still could


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


> Still could


 What does he know , when did he know it and did he tell anyone?
You know the Clinton's better to kill them than pay them off it cheaper.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------

